# Fragen zum Angeln in NL



## Colophonius (31. Mai 2010)

Hey

Da ich in knapp 1ner Woche *endlich * 18 werde und dann auch alleine Auto fahren darf und in der relativen Nähe von Holland lebe, wollte ich fragen wie es dort mit den Angellizensen aussieht.

Trotz einigermaßen guter Niederländisch-Kenntnisse bin ich auch aus dem Sticky nicht schlau geworden, zumal sich ja auch einiges geändert hat.

Also: Was brauche ich fürs Angeln da?

Wo kann ich gut in Grenznähe angeln?
Sollte nach Möglichkeit nicht weiter als 2 Stunden von Münster weg sein. (1 Stunde im Umkreis von Enschede), wenn es sich lohnt vielleicht auch weiter weg, aber nicht viel 

Wie gesagt: Ich spreche auch relativ fließend Niederländisch, zumindest soweit, dass ich Niederländer verstehe und mich artikulieren kann xD

Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## Udo561 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*

Hi,
hier findest du alles .
Den Vispas bekommst du auch in einigen Grenznahen Angelläden in Deutschland.
Gute Angelgewässer findest du um Roermond rum.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm


----------



## Colophonius (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*

Hey

Das ging schnell, vielen Dank 

Was für Gewässer gibts denn da rund um Roermond?
Kann man da auch gut ohne Boot (Spinn)fischen gehen?

Klingt auf jeden Fall finanzierbar und sieht so aus, als würde es sich lohnen.

Edit:
Kennst du zufällig auch einen guten Angelverein, dem man dann dort beitreten kann? Muss nicht der billigste sein, mir wäre es wichtiger, dass er die Gelder auch sinnvoll nutzt  

Edit 2:
Ich habe mir mal den www.visplanner.nl angeschaut, komme allerdings nicht ganz damit klar. Ich sehe da nur hellblaue und dunkelblaue Gewässer, was mir jetzt nicht sooo viel Auskunft gibt :/ Kann auch daran liegen, dass ich die grün- und rot-Töne sehr schwer außereinander halten kann. 

Edit 3:
Zählen unter das Gebiet auch die typischen Polder, bzw. gibt es diese dort? Das Angeln in diesen würde mich nämlich sehr reizen.
Grüße
Holger


----------



## Udo561 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*

Hi Holger ,
nächste Woche treffen sich in Roermond einige Spinnangler zum  gemeinsamen Angeln.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191389

Polder gibt es da keine , aber mehr als genug Wasser 
Da gibt es gut 20 Seen die alle mit der Maas verbunden sind , ausgezeichnete Spinngewässer , auch vom Ufer aus.

In einen Verein bist du automatisch Mitglied sobald du dir den Vispas kaufst.

Wenn du den Vispas hast bekommst du dazu eine Liste mit allen zu beangelnden Gewässern , die sind dann darin auch namendlich aufgeführt.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*

@Colophonius

alle Gewässer die bei visplanner.nl dunkel blau sind darfst du mit nem vispass beangeln...


----------



## Colophonius (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*

Hey

Was für Fische gibt es denn da alles (Hechte wollte ich vor allem fangen, die es ja scheinbar gibt (siehe Udos Avatar))?

Und zum Verständnis:
Mit dem Vispas kann ich die dunkel blauen befischen, für den Rest ist dann die landelijke lijst zuständig?


Ich glaube ich bin zu blöd..
Vispas = "Angelschein" (erhält man mit Vereinsbeitritt)
Landelijke Lijst = "Erlaubniskarte" (erhält man mit was  )

Grüße 
Holger


----------



## Udo561 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*

Hi Holger ,
nee, mir dem Kauf eines Vispas trittst du automatisch in einen Verein ein.

Mit dem Vispas bekommst du auch eine Liste aus der hervorgeht wo du mit deinem Vispas angeln darfst.
Mit den Hechten musst du noch bis zum 30 Juni warten , solange hat der Schonzeit.
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ....
> Gute Angelgewässer findest du um Roermond rum.



Da ist das Leukermeer mit seinen vielen Fischen und der neuen Slippe näher.
Angeltechnisch wohl auch nicht die Herausforderung wie mir geschildert wurde.
Am letzten WE vom Boot und vom Ufer aus gute Zander bis 72cm.
Stehen noch nah am Ufer die Zettis.
Nette Barsche waren auch dazwischen. #h

EDIT: Für Hecht ist in R'mond Entnahmeverbot ------> Ganzjährig


----------



## Udo561 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Da ist das Leukermeer mit seinen vielen Fischen und der neuen Slippe näher.
> #h



Hi,
ich würde es in Roermond versuchen , da haben am Sonntag Kollegen vom Ufer aus einige Zander gefangen .
Musst noch nicht mal weit auswerfen , die stehen alle im Uferbereich.

Gruß Udo
ps. am Leukermeer ist das Wasser durch die Baggerarbeiten so trüb das sich da zur Zeit keine Fische aufhalten.
Und die neue Slippe ist nur Campingplatzbesuchern zugänglich.
Bevor du so etwas schreibst solltest du dich erkundigen obs auch stimmt


----------



## BSZocher (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*



Udo561 schrieb:


> .....
> ps. am Leukermeer ist das Wasser durch die Baggerarbeiten so trüb das sich da zur Zeit keine Fische aufhalten.
> Und die neue Slippe ist nur Campingplatzbesuchern zugänglich.
> Bevor du so etwas schreibst solltest du dich erkundigen obs auch stimmt



1. Zander liebt trübes Wasser
2. Da hört man Anderes.
3. ...trete ich mal was näher: Verbreite selbst mal weniger Unfug über Gewässer die du selbst, nach eigener Aussage, seit Jahren nicht beangelt hast...und schließe von eigenem Nichtfangen am deinem Hausgewässer nicht auf zwangsläufiges Nichtfangen anderer 

So nun schreib mal weiter "alte Kamellen" über dir aktuell nicht bekannte Wasser.
Schönen Tag, nettes WE und was sonst noch #h


----------



## QWERTZ (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*



BSZocher schrieb:


> 1. Zander liebt trübes Wasser
> 2. Da hört man Anderes.
> 3. ...trete ich mal was näher: Verbreite selbst mal weniger Unfug über Gewässer die du selbst, nach eigener Aussage, seit Jahren nicht beangelt hast...und schließe von eigenem Nichtfangen am deinem Hausgewässer nicht auf zwangsläufiges Nichtfangen anderer
> 
> ...





Da hat aber jemand Angst um "seine" Gewässer in und um Roermond! 

@BSZocker: Roermond wird sowieso von allen "Anfängern" überrannt. Da machen Udos Posts nun wirklich den Braten nicht fett! 

Ich schicke auch grundsätzlich alle die Fragen nach Roermond! Die Wasserfläche ist riesig und fische "kann" man überall fangen. Auch in Roermond! 

Außerdem braucht Udo die Gewässer gar nicht zu kennen um zu wissen, das es dort Fisch gibt.  
Das er vor Jahren dort geangelt hat, spielt dabei keine Rolle.


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## he_ad (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*

macht doch mal nit son stress um die scheiss stellen die eh jeder Raubfischangler kennt der sich mit dem fisch und seiner lebensweise ein bissel auskennt....
jeder raubfischangler weiß das spuntwände und bauwärke magnete fuer raubfische sind egal ob in roermond oder anderswo 
Gibt schon genug stress am wasser mit assis die fisch ohne ende abschlagen / stellnetze und Aalräusen auslegen
die meisten hier sind eh c&R angler 
und die ihren fisch verwerten sind  auch nich die die oben in rot beschrieben wurden...
drum solte man doch auf einer ebne miteinander Reden koennen...
in diesem sinne Chillt mal:vik:
mfg head


----------



## QWERTZ (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*



he_ad schrieb:


> macht doch mal nit son stress um die scheiss stellen die eh jeder Raubfischangler kennt der sich mit dem fisch und seiner lebensweise ein bissel auskennt....
> jeder raubfischangler weiß das spuntwände und bauwärke magnete fuer raubfische sind egal ob in roermond oder anderswo
> Gibt schon genug stress am wasser mit assis die fisch ohne ende abschlagen / stellnetze und Aalräusen auslegen
> die meisten hier sind eh c&R angler
> ...




Keine Ahnung was Du uns damit genau sagen willst!?
Aber Du hast was gesagt! #6

Wo gibts denn hier Stress?
Was für Stellen???

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## he_ad (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*

ja da hier son wind gemacht wird  der eine sagt geh zum leuke der ander ne roermond....
die fiecher sind ueberall wo die bedingungen stimmen 
aber is ok wen ihr so weiter reden wolt macht mal 
ich misch mich hier nit mehr ein und geh lieber chillig  ne runde jiggen....
bis den den


----------



## QWERTZ (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*



he_ad schrieb:


> ja da hier son wind gemacht wird  der eine sagt geh zum leuke der ander ne roermond....
> die fiecher sind ueberall wo die bedingungen stimmen
> aber is ok wen ihr so weiter reden wolt macht mal
> ich misch mich hier nit mehr ein und geh lieber chillig  ne runde jiggen....
> bis den den





Guter Plan! #6

Viel Erfolg!


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*

Ich find es lächerlich einfach nur.......... Immer schickt er sie nach Roermond aber sagt man einmal geh ans Leukermeer oder wie dat geschrieben wird dann kommt...nene da fängt man nichts. Hast du was gegen Roermond? Wen ich meine, dass weis der betroffene selbst


----------



## QWERTZ (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*

Du meinst den Udo und ich glaube nicht das er was gegen Roermond hat. Er hat ja selbst viel dort geangelt. 

Die Leute fahren auch nicht alle nach Roermond weil Udo sie dahin schickt. Sondern weil es sehr Grenznah ist und eine riesige Wasserfläche bietet. Zudem ist es halt bekannt um mal eben nach Holland zum angeln zu fahren.

Aber kotzt Ihr euch hier nur weiter aus.
Ich denke, der Udo verkraftet das! 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Colophonius (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*

Hey

Was ist denn hier los  Kaum komme ich aus der Schule -> Krieg im Thread.
Also:
Hechte aus Holland will ich eh nicht mitnehmen! Selbst wenn es erlaubt wäre -> es ist nicht üblich und daher will ich auch nicht als schwarzes Schaf auftreten.

Mir geht es auch nicht um DAS Angelgewässer in Holland, sondern nur darum auch ein gutes Hechtrevier zu haben, welches nicht, wie bei mir im Verein, VÖLLIG überfischt ist.
Da war halt Holland meine Idee, da ich auch die Menschen dort sehr gerne mag.

Mir ist es halt wichtig, dass ich dort auch gut jerken kann und ansich Abwechslung nicht fehlt.


Eine Sache verstehe ich immer noch nicht  Brauche ich für die einzelnen Gewässer dann eine spezielle Erlaubniskarte oder ist die IMMER im Vispas oder hängt das vom Angelverein ab, dem man mit dem Vispas beitritt und wie erfahre ich das


----------



## BSZocher (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> Da hat aber jemand Angst um "seine" Gewässer in und um Roermond!
> 
> ....



Nöö.... dort brauch man um nix mehr Angst haben.
Ausser um die kleinen untermotorisierten Angel"boote" auf dem schnellen Stück.......Sonntag zu Mittag |uhoh:


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*

Wat mir am meisten aufn ......geht, sind die ganzen Leute am Wasser die kein Wort Niederländisch können und ohne Knicklicht angeln. Da schleppste dran vorbei und übersihest die, weil sie keinerlei Lichter oder ähnliches bei sich haben. Dann fängste die und es kommen Beleidigungen vom Ufer. Ihr wisst bestimmt was ich meine und wer sowas böses schimpft xD Ich finds auch immer wieder lustig, wenn so Typen auf dem Metallsteg stehen und ihren Gufi reinwerfen und holen ihn direckt nach dem Landen auf dem Wasser wieder mit 100km/h ein. Naja was man dort nicht alles erlebt. Viele sagen auch dort fängt man nicht, aer das ist relativ. Wenn man weis wo man angeln muss fängt man. ABER der Bestand nimmt ab. Bei mir auf dem Campingplatz nehmen die Rentner, die fast jeden Tag dort angeln mehr Fisch mit als sie dürfen. Letztes Jahr an einem Tag hat jemand 8 Zander entnommen. Dieses Jahr hat einer 5Zander entnommen und so geht das jedes Wochenende. Wenn die 3 oder 4 fangen nehmen die die alle mit. Das beste ist ja auch noch, dass sie die verkaufen. Und es wurde auch vor 2 oder 3 Jahren ein Hecht von 1,20m entnommen. Echt traurig. Ich finde diesen Leuten müsste man ihr Tackle vor der Nase zerbrechen und sie nie wieder angeln lassen !


----------



## Jens0883 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*

0800-0341
Anrufen und bescheid geben was da los ist. Fertig.


----------



## Udo561 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich find es lächerlich einfach nur.......... Immer schickt er sie nach Roermond aber sagt man einmal geh ans Leukermeer oder wie dat geschrieben wird dann kommt...nene da fängt man nichts.



Hi,
dann möchte ich dich mal aufklären 

Das Leukermeer sind nur 2 kleinere Seen die mit der Maas verbunden sind , also zum Vergleich gegen Roermond einfach nur winzig.

Zudem haben die letzten September angefangen zu baggern ,
das Wasser war so trüb das man keine 10 cm schauen konnte.

Ich hatte vor den Baggerarbeiten Tage da konnte man ohne Probleme an einem Nachmittag bis zu 3 Hechte und ein paar Zander fangen , aber das ist vorbei.

Die Fische sind alle abgewandert , selbst auf dem Echolot sieht man nichts mehr.
Es kann gerne jeder zum angeln ans Leukermeer kommen , aber bitte nicht enttäuscht sein wenn man nichts fängt.

Ich hatte vor den Baggerarbeiten des öfteren geschrieben wie gut ich hier am Leukermeer gefangen habe , aber genau so schreibe ich nun das eben nichts mehr läuft , es lohnt hier zur Zeit einfach nicht .

Da sieht es um Roermond ganz anders aus , da gibt es 50 mal so viel Gewässer wie am Leukermeer.
Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht , habt ihr Angst das euch die Anfänger die Fische wegfangen , sorry, einfach nur lächerlich.

Gruß Udo
ps. war der letzte Beitrag dazu von mir, werde mich in Zukunft vom Thema Maas oder Roermond zurückziehen


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in NL*

Ne ich habe keine Angst das mir jemand Fisch wegfängt!!!!!!! Wer sowas denkt der......naja. Nur ich finde von Jahr zu Jahr kommen immer mehr Angler zur Maas in Roermond. Die Maas ist überfüllt. Man kann kaum die Maas hoch schleppen, weil dir 10 Schlepper entgegenkommen. Und so sieht auch das Ufer aus. Es liegt immer mehr Müll rum. Dann willste Rapfen angeln, aber daraus wird nichts, weil son Type da 100 mal sein Welsblinker durch zieht. Sowas meine ich.


----------

